# very high temperature



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya

I posted a few days ago about my baby ( who is 13 months ) He has been really poorly, with what we know think is a violent gastric bug/virus, but still unsure.  Definately not a water infection as sample came back clear.  He has not been eating and had very little to drink except breast milk for a week.  He has had very loose stools since last wednesday, saturdays had lots of fresh blood in it, but that hasnt happened since.  His sore throat has now gone but he still has a runny nose.  The nappies are still very loose but only once a day.  The thing that is really worrying me is he is having some really high temperatures, I dont think its been normal even with calpol/neurofen since Sunday.  Last night it was 40.5 and it took several hours to come down despite calpol, neurofen, tepid water sponging and him being just in a vest. This morning it was as high but came down slightly quicker.  I have put him to bed with a temperature but not as bad.  I am worrying as I have been to the docs twice this week who just says carry on doing what you are doing, and has sent a stool sample off, but is this dangerous for a child? Is there anything else I can do? I am trying to coax him to drink more  but its not working very well at the moment.  poor baby is so tired and so miserable, oh and he is teething aswell.  One good thing is that today the waves of pain he was getting every 20-30 mins have gone, and he is only getting upset with pain once in a while.  
thanks
worried mum! Lou x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Sorry to hear your little one is still not well  

Just out of curiosity what are you using to check his temperature?? It is just that some methods are more accurate than others. 

Is your litte one taking good amounts of breast milk? How many feeds is he taking aday? To be honest if a child is unwell they tend to cut out the food and go back to bottle/ breast. Is he getting plenty of good wet nappies? 

Apart from what you are doing the only thing i can advise is to take your little one to doctors or a & e. Children do tend to run temperatures with viral bugs and teething but if is causing great concern i would advise getting him checked again. Do NOT worry about 'bothering' your doctor that is what they are there for. 

Remember you know your child best and i would always trust a mothers instinct  

Please let me know how you get on

Luv V xxx

PS is there a health visitor clinic near you?? Maybe you could take him and get him weighed and checked over if you dont want to take him to a & e or gp


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Verity
thanks for replying so quickly,
I have an digital ear thermometer, I also have an underarm one too, but Thomas wriggles and squirms too much, however since this am he has refused tolet me do the ear one either! I used the ear one last night and this am.  He has just shot up again! He feels like he is burning up, I have stripped him down to vest in his 1 tog grow bag and given him neurofen, and am hoping it will go down quickly.  such a worry, think I will drop in to hv tomorrow, or maybe just take him to the docs again. He is having quite a lot of breast milk, about four feeds through the day, and sips of water. 

thanks xx lou


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Glad you replied, kept checking  

The tympanic (ear) thermometer is the most reliable but the underarm is also good, at least you are not using a forehead one as they are neither use nor ornament  

Sounds like he is doing well on the drinking front and we advise parents that their children will begin to take diet again in their own time, just have to keep trying im afraid. Just keep an eye on his fluid intake and if this reduces or his nappies dry up then seek a drs advice or take him to a & e. 

Is he having all his doses of calpol and neurofen?? He can have 4 doses of calpol and 3 of the neurofen, you can give both drugs together or separate them. Calpol is 4 - 6 hourly and neurofen is 6 -8 hourly. They are very effective together.

If he feels hot now i am wondering if he would sleep without his grow bag and when his temp settles you could add a light sheet?? 

I would definitely advise that if he is no better tomorrow to get him checked by hv or gp. If in the meantime if you are worried you know where a & e is. 

Want to send you a big   hun!

You know where i am.

Keep me up to date

Luv V  xxxxx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Verity
just wanted to let you know I went back to docs today and Thomas was checked over.  He actually found his bounce prior to going! He has been much better today  - a way to go, but we have had some smiles and he has eaten a bit of food and so far no sky high temps.  lets hope he gets through the  night without any
thanks for your help yesterday x you really reassured me 
love lou


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Am glad Thomas is better today   Keep up the hard work, it is never easy taking care of poorly babies  

I am glad you are feeling more reassured and that is what we are here for!!!

You know where we are

Luv V xxx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Verity
thomas seems to be on the mend but still refusing everything but bm, and so ratty and sleepy, and still got very loose stools - is this normal after being poorly, so frustrated with docs - I took a stool sample in but it got mislabled and has not been done and now unless symptoms are still present.  He is slowly getting back on track but still really under the weather
thanks x lou


----------

